# Where'd Augustine say this?



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 13, 2011)

According to a friar at the council of Trent, Augustine supposedly said that it is sin not only to refer an action to a bad end but also not to refer it to a good one. In which of his works might Augustine have made such a comment?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2011)

If you had the Latin text, you might be able to search for it in a database. Are you sure it's a quote, or might it be an allusion to a general concept? One place to check might be the florilegium in circulation in the 16th century.

That idea is so pervasive in Augustine's theology that it could appear almost anywhere.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 13, 2011)

... or you could just dismiss the friar as a liar.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 13, 2011)

It is not a quote but the subject; if I had the Latin I'm pretty sure I could find it given most of Migne is online. It is not super critical particularly if as you say it is pervasive; the reference notes the friar cited several works.


CharlieJ said:


> If you had the Latin text, you might be able to search for it in a database. Are you sure it's a quote, or might it be an allusion to a general concept? One place to check might be the florilegium in circulation in the 16th century.
> 
> That idea is so pervasive in Augustine's theology that it could appear almost anywhere.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 13, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> According to a friar at the council of Trent, Augustine supposedly said that it is sin not only to refer an action to a bad end but also not to refer it to a good one. In which of his works might Augustine have made such a comment?



Sounds like you would find it in "On Evil".

See page 91 here:

On evil - Google Books

Probably some searching on sins of omission + Augustine would locate a few gems.

AMR


----------



## Phil D. (Jan 13, 2011)

Chris, assuming you're talking about this, then I think this may be the account that Gillespie is referring to : _Istoria Del Concilio Tridentino_ (Article LXV) This work was originally printed in London in 1619, so Gillespie would likely have had access to it.

If not, here's an index in Vol. 2 which lists where Catarino (Catterino) is talked about in the 2 vols..


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Phil; I have an english translation of the Sarpi and am presently trying to make sure I have the same passage in the Latin in case some actual reference was given in the Latin but not given in the English. Thanks for the link.


----------

